# Holzsteg Bauanleitung?



## danyvet (22. Juni 2008)

Liebe Leute,
ich hab diese Frage mal hier reingestellt, weil ein Steg noch am ehesten bei einem Schwimmteich vorkommt. Meiner soll allerdings ein naturnaher Teich mit Steg werden ;-)
Ich hab schon in einem Buch über Teiche allgemein eine ungefähre Bauanleitung für einen Steg gefunden, möchte aber hier auch eure Erfahrungen nutzen.
Welches Holz nehm ich am besten? Lärche?
Verankerung der Stützen? In Beton oder reicht wirklich Kies in einen Kübel und Steher rein?
Bitte um zahlreiche Erfahrungsmeldungen!!
Danke und lieben Gruß aus Wien bei 32°C Luft und daher leider zw. 24 und 28 ° Wassertemperatur :-(
Dany


----------



## martin karstens (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo Dany!
Lärche ist okay, auch relativ günstig. Die Bretter sind OBEN grob geriffelt und UNTEN fein geriffelt. Vor und nach dem Einbau mit Lärchenöl von OSMO streichen. Dann wird es so 15 Jahre halten.
Besser, aber auch deutlich teurer ist Bangirai ( oder so ähnlich), kostet eher das doppelte. Als Stütze im Wasser soll Holz z.t. das Wasser verfärben. Würde da eher verzinktes Eisen nehmen.
Ob es reicht als Fundament nicht einen "Betonbottich" sondern einen "Kiesbottich" zu nehmen, keine Ahnung. Man hätte den Vorteil das es so nicht zu Ausblühungen durch den Beton kommt.
LG Martin


----------



## karsten. (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo Danny

ich hab für Dich mal die Suchfunktion benutzt : 

und u.a.

das gefunden 


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3996/?q=steg

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2111/?q=steg


mfG


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Dany, 
am besten ist doch du planst mal selber wie Du das bei Dir konstruieren möchtest und stellst mal Fotos / Skizzen ein.... soll doch Dein Steg werden und nicht unser Steg !? Mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen und mit der Behebung von möglichen Planungsfehlern sind wir dann sicher zur Stelle. 

@martin 
es gibt Lärche Bretter die sind so, wie Du es beschreibst, es gibt welche die sind glatt und es gibt welche die sind auf beiden Seiten fein geriffelt oder haben das sogenannte französische Profil..
Ausser Lärche und Bangkirai gibt es noch zahlreiche andere Holzarten, wie z.B. Robinie, Garappa, Massaranduba, Ipe, Merbau, u.v.a. die geeignet sind und dazu auch WPC Bretter die aus einer Kunststoff Holz Mischung bestehen.  Je nach Qualität ist Bangkirai so viel teurer als eine Lärche gar nicht. 
Hast Du einen Vertrag mit Osmo ? Es gibt auch andere Hersteller, die hervorragende Lasuren und Öle vertreiben oder herstellen. Osmo ist einer davon, aber nicht der einzige. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## danyvet (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hi!
@ karsten: Danke, die Suchfunktion hab ich eigentlich auch versucht, bevor ich die Frage reingestellt hab, aber irgendwie ist da nix gekommen, wo vom Threadthema her die Anleitung oder Vorschläge bzgl Stegbau dahinter zu vermuten gewesen wäre... irgendwie mach ich da was falsch beim suchen. Oder hast du dir die Zeit genommen, alle diese Threads, die da bei Suche "steg" kommen, durchzulesen?! Wenn ja, vielen Dank für die Arbeit für mich ;-) Wenn nein, wie hast du diese 2 Threads gefunden? Hmmm....
Danke auch den anderen für die Antworten. Ich werd mir das alles mal zu Gemüte führen. Tropisches Holz will ich eigentlich vermeiden... Außerdem hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass genau dieses Bangkirai oder wie immer, diese Braunfärbung macht. Naja, in meinem nahegelegenen Baumarkt hab ich eh nur die Lärche als Alternative zur Fichte ;-) und letztere wird wohl nicht lang halten. Die Idee mit den Eisenrohren find ich gut. Wie ist denn da der Stegrahmen dann drauf gemacht???
Wuzzel ist wohl ein Holzprofi...Diese Holzarten hab ich ja mein Leben lang noch nie gehört.. was es nicht alles gibt..
Eine Skizze könnt ich natürlich hier einstellen, aber so wie die anderen Stege alle sind, so soll er halt aussehen, ich denke, steg ist steg, oder? 2 Beine und oben ein paar Querbretter auf einem Rahmen *ggg*
Und ein Foto stell ich dann rein, wenn er fertig ist *lach*
LG aus Wien
Dany


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Jo ... ich verkauf Holz und in Österreich habt Ihr ja mehr als genug davon. 
Die Exoten dürften wegen fehlendem österreichischem Seehafen bei euch wirklich eher teurer sein. 
Die Unterkonstruktion kann ja auch z.B. aus Stahl oder Alu sein. 
Foto auch mal von dem ganzen Teich, wo dann eingezeichnet ist wo der Steg hinsoll. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf 

P.S. Einer meiner mutmaßlichen Vorfahren war übrigens mal Bürgermeister von Wien ... ist zwar enthauptet worden aber später wieder rehabilitiert und im Stephansdom begraben.


----------



## karsten. (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*



			
				danyvet schrieb:
			
		

> ..........;-) Wenn nein, wie hast du diese 2 Threads gefunden? Hmmm............
> 
> Wie ist denn da der Stegrahmen dann drauf gemacht???......



Hallo
war nicht böse gemeint !
ein bisschen müssen die User ja auch selber tun  
Ich bin eben schon lange hier 
da bleibt das Eine und Andere eben "hängen"  

für die Verbindung der Holzunterkonstruktion zum Stahl gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Methoden zB.
Schlossschrauben , Gewindebohrungen 
ich habe das Trägerprofil aus dem Holz ausgefräst und das Ganze "geklemmt"

immer den konstruktiven Holzschutz zu beachten  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14

schönabend


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

oh weh.
ich bin zwar, glaub ich, handwerklich (für eine frau) relativ begabt, aber irgendwie kann ich mir das immer noch nicht vorstellen. hast du da mal eine nahaufnahme? oder kannst du das mal skizzieren? und wie heißen denn diese eisenstangln, die man dann als steher nimmt?
danke auch für den link mit dem konstruktiven holzschutz. sieht ja sehr interessant aus, muss ich mir auch mal durchlesen.
@wuzzel: der enthauptete bürgermeister ist mir nicht bekannt. foto vom teich werd ich mal mit dem geplanten steg retuschieren und reinstellen.
lg
dany


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hi Dany,
das waren schon viele Antworten auf Deine Fragen, hier ein paar Ideen von mir:
Holz im Wasser würde ich vermeiden wollen. Für Holz in Wasser sind Nadelhölzer (__ Douglasie als weniger gute Außenoption, Lärche, Bangkirai - ist übrigens ein Sammelbegriff für "mittelbraunes" tropisches Nadelhloz, z. B. Shorai - bitte korrigiert mich!) potentielle Kandiadten für Verfärbungen. Da die Fläche Holz-Wasser bei einem Steg nur klein ist, ist das eigentlich kein Thema (eher bei einer in Wasser ragenden Holzblende). Dennoch wird es starke Verwitterung des Holzes geben. :? 
Ich empfehle den Steg freitragend (wie bei mir  ) oder gestützt auf anderes Material  (z. B. Alu oder besser Edelstahlträger in Beton verankert) zu konstruieren. Das Holz darauf würde ich in den bekannten witterungsfesten Optionen ausführen. Ölen ist gut, doch wäscht der Regen Dir das Öl aus dem Steg in den Teich (bei gefilterten Teichen mit Besatz, oder in gepumpten Teichen mit viel Substrat sicher kein Thema).
An nicht geölten Holzsorten, die witterungsfest sind, ist die Auswahl etwas enger  . Lärche ist grenzwertig. Robinie, Eiche und Bangkirai (es gibt auch Massaranduba, Garapa u. v. m.) liegen preislich gleichauf. Da kann man maximal über Abbruchholz aus der Umgebung oder beim Sägewerk sparen.


----------



## Sven (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Ich möchte noch Bongossi (Azobé , Ekki)  in die Diskussion werfen. Es ist eines der witterungsbeständigsten Hölzer überhaupt. Es wird im Wasserbau und für Pferdeboxen verwendet.
Ich würde allerdings Wert darauf legen, das das Holz ein FSC Siegel (Forest Stewardship Council) für nachhaltige Waldbewirtschaftung trägt.
Unter diesen Umständen spricht für mich nichts gegen die Verwendung von Tropenhölzern, denn ist den Menschen das Holz weniger wert als das Ackerland, dann wird es verbrannt:evil  

Das Holz ist auch noch relativ gut zu bekommen, wenn nur die elendigen Transportkosten nicht wären...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ösiwilli (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Servus Dany,

ich hab für meinen Steg

 

der ja ÜBER das Wassser geht und nicht IM Wasser ist,
ganz günstige imprägnierte und geriffelte Nadelholz-Terrassenbretter verwendet.
Bekommst Du in jedem Baumarkt.

Als Fundament habe ich Betonschalsteine auf einem Schotterbett einbetoniert.
Kriegst Du auch einzeln im Baumarkt incl. Fertigbeton.

LG-Willi - der den Steg, wenn er in 30 Jahren verfault ist und ich noch lebe, halt nochmals macht


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Bongossi ist sicherlich eine gute Wahl für Konstruktionen und tragende Bauteile, 
als Terrassenbelag findet es eher selten Verwendung, da nur sehr sehr schwer zu bearbeiten. 

FSC ... naja 
in erster Linie muss man sich da bewusst sein, das das ein Siegel ist das der Verbraucher bezahlen muss. Funktionieren würde das nur dann, wenn wirklich nur noch FSC zugelassenes Holz am Markt wäre. Sobald ich bei FSC zertifizierten Hölzern auf den Preis zu sprechen komme ist das dann dem Kunden auf einmal gar nicht mehr so wichtig. 
Seriöse Holzhändler werden auch ohne FSC zertifiziert zu sein alles daran geben Holz aus legalen Kontingenten zu vertreiben. Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache liegt meiner Meinung nach auch in den exportierenden Ländern, wo sich gegen einige Dollars oder Euro (ist ja bei uns nicht viel anders, nur nicht so weit verbreitet und viel teurer und gefährlicher)  so ziemlich alles abstempeln und beglaubigen lässt, wenn man den "richtigen" Kontakt hat.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Ösiwilli, ... na ... dreissig Jahre wird der eher nicht halten, aber sicherlich so ca. 10 und das ist ja auch schon lange... und in der Zeit wird der Tecih doch eh zig mal umgebaut oder vergrößert. 

WOlf


----------



## danyvet (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo alle!

Na, da sind ja eine Menge Antworten zusammen gekommen. Leider nicht die, die ich gerne gehabt hätte. Ich hätt mich gefreut, wenn ihr allesamt gesagt hättet: Lärche ist super im Wasser! 
Naja, vielleicht entscheid ich mich für die Eisensteher. Aber wie schauts denn da mit Rost aus???
Mein Steg würde nicht freitragend sein (was immer das jetzt auch heißt). Ich möcht einen Steg, der ins Wasser reingeht und eben Steher im Wasser hat. Mein Teich hat ca. 5m Durchmesser, da will ich keinen brückenartigen Steg haben.
Ich hab mal versucht, einen Steg in mein Foto einzuzeichnen. Die blaue Linie ist die endgültige Wassergrenze (leider sind die aktuelleren Bilder noch auf der Kamera, wollt ich grad runterladen und schwuppdiwupp, der akku war leer).


----------



## karsten. (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*



			
				danyvet schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle!
> 
> Na, da sind ja eine Menge Antworten zusammen gekommen. Leider nicht die, die ich gerne gehabt hätte. Ich hätt mich gefreut, wenn ihr allesamt gesagt hättet: Lärche ist super im Wasser!
> Naja, vielleicht entscheid ich mich für die Eisensteher. Aber wie schauts denn da mit Rost aus???
> ...





Hallo Dany

nimm keine dünnwandigen Hohlprofile 

nimm was Dir der "Schlosser Deines Vertrauens" Dir für genau den Zweck
verkauft (baut)  

dickwandige Rohre , IPE , HEA alles geht 
egal wofür Du Dein Geld lässt für Sprit oder Stahl
so billig wie heute wird ´s nie mehr !  

lass es rosten  

bis 2069 sollte es auch so halten  
(Rost ist gut gegen Fadenalgen  )
oder lass es Verzinken
oder lass es Verzinken und Pulverbeschichten

selbst 
Unterwasseranstriche funktionieren heute

sind aber für DEN Zweck abolute overstate  


schönabend


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Ja, da bin ich ganz Karstens Meinung ... 

und bei vielen Stegen fragt man sich, ob die das nächste Jahrtausend halten sollen. Meist wird doch sowieso nach 10-20 Jahren (bei manchen auch Monaten) komplett umbgebaut. 

Wenns bis 69 hält dann ist das doch allemal genug dann  
Wenns Super Perfekt sein soll ist in Edelstahl V4A  dann kannste auch Seewasser einfüllen ohne das es rostet ... ganz nach Budget  

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo Sven,
danke für die Ergänzung. Noch ein bißchen mehr input aus Deiner (oder dritter) Richtung, und wir haben einen neuen Beitrag für für die Seiten "Wie baue ich..."?
Auf jeden Fall ohne diesen Hintergedanken Danke für Deinen Support!
Den von mir nicht gelesenen Antworten von Karsten und Wuzzel stimme ich auch zu. Edelstahl als teurere Alternative ist zu bedenken, da es weniger schnell rostet, und der Optik dient (bei kleinen Grundstücken/Teichen aus meiner subjektiven Sicht ein Argument gerade gegenüber Bekannten, die als erstes fragen: warum hast Du... . FSC-Zertifikate für Holz sind generell wichtig (auch für Fichte, die definitiv wenig geeignet ist!). Es soll dennoch Spielraum bei der Erteilung bzw. Nutzung dieser Zertifikate geben, was sich meiner Kenntnis entzieht. Auf jeden Fall ist das FSC-Zertifikat eine erste Hürde für den Verkäufer, und hilft den Herstellern und unserer Umwelt. Da bei Holz die Transportkosten (für die Händler!) eine Rolle spielen, ist Holz ohne Zertifikat eine vom Umweltstandpunkt aus weniger gute Entscheidung. Wenn der Preis wichtig ist, dann frag' doch mal in den Sägewerk nach.


----------



## odi (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo 
Ich habe es so gemacht weil ich keine Rohre im Teich haben wollte !!


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

@odi 

 

Handwerklich 1 A gelöst ! 
Respekt... ich bin für sowas viel zu ungeduldig 

Wolf


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo Odi,
das ist ja ein Klasse Steg! So wie die Winkel der UK blinken, sind die wohl nicht bloß verzinkt. Was hast Du eigentlich mit der Folie am Rand gemacht, hast Du die abgeschnitten oder gut versteckt?
Mittlerweile hat's hier ja viele Beiträge zum Thema Holz gegeben, mit Wertung zu Preis und Haltbarkeit. Hoffentlich hat Dich das nicht abgeschreckt, Dany. Wolf hatte da auch noch A4 beim Metall erwähnt - das ist noch eine Sache, die nicht ganz unwichtig ist. Die Ständer im Wasser - dazu gab's schon viele Tipps. Die Schauben im Holz sind auch nicht ohne. Oben auf meiner Terasse habe ich 4A-die lassen sich nach wie vor lösen (V2A wird für Nadelholz nicht empfohlen). Die UK habe ich (leider!) mit verzinkten 6x140 mm²-Schrauben fixiert. Die Dinger sind nach 3 Jahren (trotz Überdeckung) so stark korrodiert, dass wohl nur noch Ausbohren geht.


----------



## odi (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo 

Alles aus Edelstahl Muss sein !!

Die Folie geht bis zu den gemauerten (Randsteinen) dann abgeschnitten und 
mit Kies bedeckt !!
Unter dem Randstein am Wasser habe ich Flies und alte Folie zum schutz nach unten verlegt!


 

Gruss HOLGER


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hi Leute!

Ich hab den Steg schon fertig, und wir haben jetzt doch Lärche genommen. Mein Cousin hat auch einen aus Lärche und sagt, dass er jetzt, nach 10 Jahren, schön langsam die Steher austauschen muss. Das find ich ok. Fotos von meinem Steg mitsamt Bauanleitung, wie wir es gemacht haben, stell ich ein anderes Mal hier rein, bin in der Firma und hab da keine Fotos 

Der Steg ist übrigens das Tüpfelchen am i und ist DIE Bereicherung geworden, denn es ist der optimale Platz, alles zu beobachten. Mein neuer Lieblingsplatz im Garten!!! Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der nicht grad eine Minipfütze als Teich hat!

LG Dany


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo, 
lese leider erst jetzt Holgers Beitrag und sehe das Bild. 
Aus langjähriger Erfahrung: Abstand zwischen der Unterkonstruktion sollte bei Bangkirai nicht größer als 50 cm sein und der seitliche Überstand der Bretter sollte so klein wie möglich sein. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## danyvet (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

So, nun die versprochenen Fotos, für alle, die mal einen einfachen Steg sehen wollen, ohne HighTech Schnickschnack  
Die Steher einfach mit Fertigbeton in Maurerkübel, Querstreben mit Winkel festgemacht, Längslatten drauf, die ersten Bretter montiert, ab ins Wasser damit und die restlichen Bretter drauf, fertig. Klingt jetzt ganz easy, war aber schon ein bissi mühsam, vor allem, den Steg ins Wasser zu befördern, ohne selber reinzufallen 
Ist übrigens alles geschraubt, auch die Bretter

LG Dany


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hi Dany,
sieht übrigens Klasse aus, Dein Steg!    
Wenn schon keiner mehr antwortet, will wenigstens ich ein Lob loswerden.
Wolf's Bemerkung mit dem Abstand brauchst Du Dir wohl nicht zu sehr zu Herzen nehmen.  
Er erinnert zu recht an die Grundregeln für eine sichere Holz-UK für Terassen. Bei Deinem und Holgers Steg habt ihr zwar eine lichte Weite von >500 mm ¿ (Ironie), doch belasten die Bretter in der Mitte maximal 1 Person (im Gegensatz zu Terasse mit Tisch, Stühlen, etc.), 2 Personen nebeneinander stehen schon auf der UK. Der 80er Balken (oder ist es sogar mehr?) reicht als UK wiederum mehr als aus (bis ~1,50 m Spannweite). 
Ich habe bei mir mit Konterlattung gearbeitet, und damit noch eine zweite UK mit geringerem Abstand (300 mm lichte Weite) für die Bretter. Das kostet freilich und hat mehr Bauhöhe. Demnächst berichte ich von meinem Teichbau weiter, da gibt es auch Bilder.


----------



## Horst T. (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo Dany, der Steg sieht echt super aus, und wie du schon gesagt hast, ohne viel Schnick Schnack... 
Ich würde nun noch IN die Eimer und rund UM die Eimer __ Wasserpest oder sowas in der Richtung pflanzen damit man Diese nicht mehr so sieht....


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Rolf, 
um die Verkehrslast gehts mir bei der Empfehlung den Abstand kleiner zu halten in erster Linie nicht. Bangkirai neigt stark zu Wechseldrehwuchs und hat wenn es arbeitet richtig Kraft. Das dann, teilweise bereits in der ersten Saison, die Schraubenköpfe einfach abbrechen habe ich an etlichen Terrassen erlebt. Und konnte die Reklamation jedes mal ablehnen weil der Abstand immer deutlich über 50cm lag. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## danyvet (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Danke, Kurzhals und Horst, für das Kompliment. Die Kritik von Wuzzel war ja auch nicht gegen meine Konstruktion gerichtet, sondern gegen die von Odi (glaub ich) weil ich hab ja Lärche genommen und kein Tropenholz.
Die Querstreben zwischen den Stehern sind genau 50cm lang, die Steher sind 9x9er Staffeln, die Längslatten der UK sind 7,5x4,5cm (die Querstreben sind die Abschnitte von diesen).
An die Idee mit den Wasserpflanzen in die Kübeln haben wir auch gedacht, aber das kommt nächstes Jahr dran. Heuer is nix mehr mit irgendeinen Körperteil in den Teich halten *brrrrrr*. Am Wochenende hatte er nur mehr 16°C und das wird sicher nicht mehr viel mehr werden 
Das einzige, was an meinem Steg ein bissl stört, er ist etwas schief, was man auf dem Bild nicht so sieht, aber wenn man am gegenüberliegenden Ufer steht, fällts ganz schön auf. Das ist, weil der Boden auf dem die Kübeln stehen halt nicht so 100% eben ist. Somit ist der ganze Steg jetzt in der Längsachse leicht verdreht. Aber das sieht wenigstens natürlich aus  und solange es die Haltbarkeit oder Tragfähigkeit nicht beeinflusst....

LG
Dany


----------



## Horst T. (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*



			
				danyvet schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was an meinem Steg ein bissl stört, er ist etwas schief, was man auf dem Bild nicht so sieht, aber wenn man am gegenüberliegenden Ufer steht, fällts ganz schön auf. Das ist, weil der Boden auf dem die Kübeln stehen halt nicht so 100% eben ist. Somit ist der ganze Steg jetzt in der Längsachse leicht verdreht. Aber das sieht wenigstens natürlich aus  und solange es die Haltbarkeit oder Tragfähigkeit nicht beeinflusst....
> LG
> Dany



Tja, das ist halt HANDARBEIT...... das MUß so sein  
Dies als Begründung falls jemand darüber " meckert "


----------



## odi (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo 

Sieht auch gut aus !! 
Mein Abstand zwischen den Balken 565 mm
9er Balken , dreimal miteinander verbunden !! Werde ich so lassen und abwarten was passiert ! 

Gruss Holger


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Holger,
soll wohl klappen mit den paar millimetern mehr, sieht auf dem Foto nach Deutlich mehr Abstand aus.
Ansonsten sieht Deine Konstruktion ja sehr solide aus. 

Wuzzel


----------



## pyro (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Nun bin ich dran... ich will auch noch einen Steg bauen und zwar genau da:


 

Was bisher geschah:

- Unter der Teichfolie ist ein Betonfundament:
 

- Darauf ist dreifach 500er Vlies:
 

- Anschließend die Teichfolie ohne Falten und auf der Teichfolie dann ein "Paket" bestehend aus zwei Terassenplatten 40x40x4cm übereinander, auf der Unterseite 500er Vlies und das ganze nochmal mit schwarzem 150er Vlies umwickelt.
 

Am Teichufer ein Fundament mit 4 verzinkten Balkenaufnahmen, die Balken sind 70x90 im Querschnitt, 2,5m lang und mittg 45cm weit auseinander. Die Befestigungen sind 40cm hintereinander um eine stabile Befestigung zu gewährleisten.
 
 


Soweit der Stand der Dinge.

Die Trägerbalken (70x90x2500) habe ich schon gekauft. Die Stegbreite soll 80cm betragen. Im Baumarkt gibt es __ Douglasie 25x145mm für 2,99 Euro/lfm, Bangkirai und Garappa 21x145mm für ca. 6-7 Euro/lfm, WPC Kunststoffholz ca. 21x145mm für ca. 5 Euro/lfm.

Im örtlichen Sägewerk gibt es Terrassenholz aus einheimischer Lärche, 35x135mm für 2,60 Euro/lfm. 

Aufgrund der Dicke der Bretter habe ich mich nun falls nichts gravierendes dagegen spricht für die Lärchebretter aus dem Sägewerk hier entschieden. Ein Muster sah sehr gut aus, nächste Woche wird das Holz dort geschnitten.


Da ich den Steg am Land an 4 Stellen befestige beabsichtige ich vorn am Ende nur einen mittigen Steher. Was sagt Ihr dazu?


Unschlüssig bin ich mir beim Steher über die Art des Materials (Holzbalken, Aluminiumrohr, Eisenrohr, Edelstahlrohr - Holz und Alu hätte ich hier) und die untere Auflage im Teich... ob mit einer "Bodenplatte" oder in Kübel einbetoniert...


Eine weitere Frage ist der Holzanstrich? Was darf man am Teich und was nicht? Ich hätte mehrere normale Holzanstriche, Wetterschutzgel wie Xyladekor usw. da. Ausserdem auch ein Holz-Pflegeöl für Terrassenhölzer.



Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen bei den Fragen... danke!



Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## danyvet (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Ich hab meinen Lärchensteg mit nix angestrichen. Lärche pur. Hat nach 3 Jahren keinerlei Abnützungserscheinungen. Lediglich ein paar Bretter haben sich etwas geworfen und sind daher ein wenig locker. Aber nur 3 von 18 (oder 19?). Keine Ahnung, warum, ich hab jedes Brett mit 4 Schrauben befestig (2 auf jeder Seite).
Vorne nur 1 Mittelsteher? wie meinst du das genau? Kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen...


----------



## pyro (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Dany Du hast an Deinem Steg vorne zwei Abstützungen... einen Steher links und einen Steher rechts.

Da ich nur eine 40x40cm grosse Fläche habe für eine Stütze wärs gut wenn ein Steher reichen würde, ansonsten müsste ich die Steher in Form eines V bauen.

Dieser eine Steher kann auch die Form eines liegenden H haben um doch geringe Querkräfte aufnehmen zu können. Verstehst Du was ich meine?


Ist bei Dir die Unterkonstruktion auch Lärche? Also die Balken??

Ich habe hier leider normale Fichtenbalken gekauft, die würde ich schon sehr gern mit einem Anstrich versehen sonst sind die nicht recht haltbar.


----------



## klaus.ebert (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

hi dany,
will meinen teich auch so naturnah wie möglich halten.
und nen steg wollte ich auch. ich eigentlich ne brücke. meine frau meinte allerdings richtigerweise: da unser teich (35 m2) ohnehin im halbschatten liegt würde ne brücke noch mehr schatten bedeuten. also ein steg. ich hab dann den steg zur terasse erweitert. d.h. 80 cm freitragend 1,5 m über dem wasser und dann ca 3 mal 2 (nach hinten abgeschrägt). 

mir war wichtig, dass ich auch mal ne liege draufstellen kann und daneben noch nen stuhl...

also son steg ist schon das beste was man am teich haben kann. man sieht das wasser von oben und nicht nur von der seite..

zum mat:
also am besten eiche. balken und bohlen. lerche ist auf jeden fall besser als alles weichholz. 
diese ganze tropenzeugs am besten ganz vergessen ist nicht mal halb so gut wie eiche. eiche ist aber auch gut und teuer.

bg
klausi

kommt eben alles auf die natürnähe an. hab nen eichenwald mit 10 ha.


----------



## Zacky (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hi Jürgen.

Wenn du vorne nur einen Stützpfosten stellst, musst du aber berücksichtigen, dass der Balkenschuh oder das Auflagerholz tiefer liegen muss, als bei den Außenbalken, damit die Außenbalken entsprechend darauf liegen können. Dann würde ich in diesem Fall auch, sog. Kopfbänder!?, zu den jeweiligen Außenseiten des Lagerholzes einbauen. So verteilt sich der Druck von beiden Seiten auf die Mitte / den mittigen Stützpfosten. Ich habe bei meinem Holzdeck auch Lärche verwendet, sowohl als Unterkonstruktion, als auch die Dielung. Es empfiehlt sich eigentlich, generell die gleichen Holzarten miteinander zu verwenden, wenn sie miteinander verschraubt sind. Ich habe das Lärchenholz, also die Dielung gestrichen. Das Holz im Wasser natürlich nicht.


----------



## buzzi (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hi,

als Anstrich kann ich die Lasuren von Auro Naturfarben empfehlen. Damit habe ich außen mittlerweile alles gestrichen, auch die Brücke über den Teich. Da sind nur Öle und Salze drin, ist Speichel und Schweißfest, fast geruchlos und trotzdem haltbar. Meine Gartenbank steht seit 3 Jahren draußen ohne erkennbare Schäden an der Oberfläche. Der einzige Haken ist der Preis. Die 0,75l Dose kostet so um die18,- Euro und bei 2-3 Anstrichen geht doch ganz schön was drauf. Größere Gebinde sind meist nicht viel billiger. Aber mir ist es das Geld und vor allem die eingesparte Arbeit wert, ich möchte nicht jedes Jahr wieder streichen müssen.

gruß
Sven


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

@pyro: Ja, bei mir ist alles aus Lärche, auch die Balken der Unterkonstruktion. 

@Zacky: bedenke aber, dass es ab und zu regnet, d.h., der Anstrich wird dann auch in den Teich ausgewaschen...


----------



## evelyn (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Wir haben auch einen Lärchensteg und ich ziehe mir täglich Splitter ein:evil

Würde das nicht mehr so machen,

LG Evelyn


----------



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Evelyn ist das Holz denn gehobelt?

Das Probestück das mir im Sägewerk gezeigt wurde war doch recht gut. Wenn ich mich auf den Steg legen will kann ich immer noch eine Isomatte unterlegen.


Am 1.6. ist das Holz im Sägewerk für mich fertig... dann muss nur noch so ein Steher her...


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Servus



> Wenn ich mich auf den Steg legen will kann ich immer noch eine Isomatte unterlegen.


Wenn die Sonne auf die Lärche drauf knallt wird es sogar ohne garnet gehen ... oder man kühlt es vor mit Wasser ab, so habe ich das immer gehandhabt 
Man glaubt ja garnet wie sich das Holz aufheizt ...

Edit: Einen Span habe ich mir nie eingezogen .... ist das derart rauh bei Dir  ... meines war sehr fein und es hat sich nie was aufgestellt ...


----------



## evelyn (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*



pyro schrieb:


> Evelyn ist das Holz denn gehobelt?
> 
> Das Probestück das mir im Sägewerk gezeigt wurde war doch recht gut. Wenn ich mich auf den Steg legen will kann ich immer noch eine Isomatte unterlegen.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen!
Lt. Teichbauer ist das im ersten Jahr ja normal, dass Holz arbeitet und ich hab mich auch daran gewöhnt, bzw. die Kids hupfen so und so und wenn das Holz nass ist - ist´s kein Problem.
Tropisches Holz käme für mich nicht in Frage...
LG Evelyn


----------



## danyvet (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*



evelyn schrieb:


> Wir haben auch einen Lärchensteg und ich ziehe mir täglich Splitter ein:evil
> 
> Würde das nicht mehr so machen,
> 
> LG Evelyn



Ich hab meinen Lärchensteg jetzt seit 3 Jahren und noch nie einen Schiefer eingezogen. Meist lege ich mich aber mit einer Polsterauflage von den Gartenmöbeln drauf, weils mir sonst zu hart ist (ich lieg ja stunden lang da drauf, am Bauch, da krieg ich Schwielen an den Ellbogen  )
Aber auch wenn ich ohne Unterlage drauf lieg, hab ich mir noch nie was eingezogen.
Und ich LIEBE den Geruch von diesem Lärchenholz, riecht wie Sauna, wenn die Sonne draufknallt, mmmmhhhhhhhhh


----------



## klaus.ebert (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

hi ihr alle,
hab meinen holzsteg/terasse am so zum ersten mal ausprobiert...genial
lg
klaus


----------



## evelyn (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

@danyvet...

ich hab mir heuer schon zig späne eingezogen, doch ich gebe dir recht - holz ist holz 
danke für die ideen mit den auflagen...ich hab eh eine liege dort, blöd nur, dass ich nicht dazu komme mich reinzulegen

LG Evelyn


----------



## Golo (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo Dany,

hab' mir Deinen Steg als Vorbild genommen und mir auch einen gebaut...

...ich war nur etwas "brachialer" als Du und habe die Stützen nicht einbetoniert, 

sondern komplett aus Lärche gebaut...

...mal sehen, wie lange die halten.

         

Viele Grüße - Ralph


----------



## pyro (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo Ralph, 

Lärche im Wasser... ich weis nicht. Ich hab mir auch einen Steg gebaut - siehe mein Teichbauthread - aber mir haben alle von Lärchenholz IM Wasser abgeraten - Eiche solls sein.

Eiche hab ich auf einfache Weise nicht erhalten und jetzt wurden die Steher aus 75er HT Rohr mit Beton ausgegossen gemacht. Das hält ewig. Im Beton ist Eisen, an das Eisen hab ich Lochblech geschweisst um den Steg befestigen zu können. Der Rest vom Steg ist Lärchenholz.


----------



## danyvet (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo Ralph,

auch nicht schlecht. Das heißt, diese Holzquerverbindung unter Wasser, wie man sie am 3. Bild sieht, ist das was meine Betonkübel sind? Warum nicht, ich hätte da bloß Angst gehabt, dass der Druck zu punktuell ist. So wie das auf deinen Fotos ausschaut, wärs ja aber gar nicht notwendig gewesen, eine "Stütze" im Wasser zu machen, oder?

@pyro: warum nicht Lärche im Wasser? Mein Steg ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt und zeigt unter Wasser noch keinerlei Verschleißerscheinungen. Angeblich sollte man nach 10-15 Jahren die Steher austauschen müssen. Mal sehen....

edit: übrigens: ich LIEBE es, am warmen Steg zu liegen und den Duft des warmen Lärchenholzes einzusaugen. Erinnert so an Sauna  Da mach ich einfach die Augen zu und atme ein paar Mal kräftig durch die __ Nase ein. Einer meiner Wellnessfaktoren


----------



## pyro (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Ich bin kein Schreiner, Forstarbeiter oder so... ich hab mit 3 Leuten gesprochen auch im Sägewerk und alle haben mir zu Eiche geraten IM Wasser.


----------



## Golo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hallo Dany,

ich mache es so wie Du.  

Und wenn ich die "Steher" (bei uns im Rheinland Stützen bzw. Ständer) in 3 bis 4 Jahren erneuern muss, dann mach ich halt 1 bis 2 Bretter los, tausche den alten "Steher" aus und schraub die Bretter wieder an.

Zum Thema "es wären doch, so wie es ausschaut, gar keine Stützen nötig gewesen" ...

...Ich habe 3 Jungs 02, 04, und 08 Jahre alt - und wenn die auf dem Steg, bzw. auf der Holzterrasse rumtoben...

Der Holzsteg steht übrigens ca. 50 cm über dem Wasser und bei der Holzterrasse sinds sogar 80 cm. Da erschienen mir die "Steher" doch wichtig... .

@pyro: Wieso soll denn Lärche nicht ins Wasser ???

Anbei mal wieder ein paar Fotos von der Entstehung:

         

PS: Ich liebe es auch bei Sonnenschein auf der Holzterrasse zu liegen, wenn denn mal Platz für mich wäre

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## danyvet (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Hmm, mag schon sein, dass Eiche NOCH besser ist als Lärche, aber Lärche ist das beste, was verfügbar ist. Ich hab noch nirgends Eichenstaffeln gesehen. Eiche kenn ich nur als Parkett oder Möbel  und natürlich als lebender Baum 
In sämtlichen Baumärkten gibts eigentich immer nur Fichte oder Lärche...


----------



## pyro (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Was meinst Dany warum ich letztendlich meine Stegpfosten betoniert habe?

Eiche gibts schon, aber seeehr selten und dann seeehr teuer.


----------



## Caki04 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*



danyvet schrieb:


> So, nun die versprochenen Fotos, für alle, die mal einen einfachen Steg sehen wollen, ohne HighTech Schnickschnack
> Die Steher einfach mit Fertigbeton in Maurerkübel, Querstreben mit Winkel festgemacht, Längslatten drauf, die ersten Bretter montiert, ab ins Wasser damit und die restlichen Bretter drauf, fertig. Klingt jetzt ganz easy, war aber schon ein bissi mühsam, vor allem, den Steg ins Wasser zu befördern, ohne selber reinzufallen
> Ist übrigens alles geschraubt, auch die Bretter
> 
> LG Dany



Hallo,
genau diese Variante finde ich für mein Vorhaben klasse.
Frage mich nur, wie lange hält das Holz im Wasser?
Was kannst Du zur Haltbarkeit inzwischen sagen - ist ja schon älter Dein Beitrag....


----------



## Sponsor (25. März 2013)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Das Problem ist nicht das Holz das komplett und dauerhaft im Wasser ist oder dauerhaft draußen, der Übergang, der Wellenschlag und das Eis, dort wird das Holz am schnellsten morsch.


----------



## Caki04 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

...und wie könnte man "am schnellsten" definieren?
Sind das wenigstens Jahre?
Was wäre eine Alternative?
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, den Anfang des Steges, der also noch "an Land" ist, im Boden einzubetonieren.
Also 2 Pfosten in die Erde einbetonieren und den Steg dann mit Winkeln befestigen. Dann würde er über dem Teich "schweben" können. Er soll ja nur ca. 20-30cm übers Wasser ragen.
Aber wichtig wäre, daß man ihn betreten kann.


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2013)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

*am schnellsten  = *

je nach Stärke , Holzart und Schnitt


Fichte Kiefer 10 Jahre
Lärche vielleicht 20 Jahre
Eiche Robinie Erle   ..... überlebt Dich 

mfG


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2013)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

solche Hölzer kauft man nicht im Baumarkt 
sondern 
beim Forst ,im Sägewerk oder Holzhandel
oder bei wem ... der Zugang zu diesen Quellen hat :
Tischler ,Zimmermann 

mfg


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (25. März 2013)

Caki04 schrieb:


> ...und wie könnte man "am schnellsten" definieren?
> Sind das wenigstens Jahre?
> Was wäre eine Alternative?
> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, den Anfang des Steges, der also noch "an Land" ist, im Boden einzubetonieren.
> ...



Schau mal in mein Album Stegbau 2011. Vielleicht findest Du da eine Idee bzw. einen Ansatz für Deinen Steg. 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## pyro (27. März 2013)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Warum macht Ihr es nicht so wie ich???

Ich finde so wie ich es realisiert habe geht es kaum besser und langlebiger...

Hier ab Beitrag #265:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29734/page-27


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (27. März 2013)

Ja, das sieht (auch) gut aus. Aber meiner hält auch mind. 2 Elefanten aus - deiner nur einen ;-)))


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## pyro (27. März 2013)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Tja, dafür kann bei mir der Elefant 2m weit in den Teich rein gehen. Dein Steg guckt ja nur ein bisschen in den Teich rein. Wär er so lang wie meiner würde es Dir das Fundament aushebeln.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (27. März 2013)

Das mit dem aushebeln bezweifle ich jetzt mal ;-). Aber deiner ist definitiv länger . Mir reicht meiner, er sollte gar nicht so lang sein. Ach ja: wir reden übrigens hier noch immer von einem Steg )) (Sorry, aber das musste sein ;-)


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## pyro (28. März 2013)

*AW: Holzsteg Bauanleitung?*

Ohoh, sei Dir mal nicht so sicher. Wie viel Kg Beton ist im hinteren Fundament? Ist das Fundament einfach in die Erde gegossen oder sind noch Erdanker gesetzt? Wie gross ist der Abstand von erstem Auflagepunkt zum zweiten? Ich schätze ca. 70cm. Hebelkräfte können massiv sein - so einen freitragenden Steg würde ich nicht länger als 1,40 m machen.

Ja, wir reden vom Steg. 2m an der anderen Stelle wären mir viiieel zu viel.


----------

